# Hughes DirecTV DVR SD-DVR120 and Wireless compatibility.



## poorboy08 (Feb 15, 2005)

Which wireless adapters are compatible with this device, or are there any? I have done searches on the boards here, and have even looked on the Tivo website, but the information is confusing. Could someone point me in the right direction? I just got done imaging a new drive using the zipper method, and now I'd like to get this up and running on the network.

TIA.


----------



## imike (Apr 9, 2006)

maybe you can check yahoo answer.


----------



## poorboy08 (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok, maybe this is a more detailed question............I just zippered my SD-DVR120 and I wanted to get a specific list of wireless adapters I can use for my series 2 DirecTV DVR. I went to ******* (tivos website and the adapter section) and the information that is provided there is somewhat confusing. I was hoping there may be something a little more simplified I can follow to ensure I get the right thing that is going to work. Right now I have the 6.2 image (from instantcake...Thank you ZIPPER) on a drive sitting in my DirecTV TIVO SD-DVR120.


----------



## poorboy08 (Feb 15, 2005)

TTT
Not to mention that my Tivo service number is not listed on Tivo's website.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

it's a safe assumption that the B adapters will work. The ones to be careful of are the ones that say 7.xx required.


----------



## poorboy08 (Feb 15, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> it's a safe assumption that the B adapters will work. The ones to be careful of are the ones that say 7.xx required.


Thx.

Is there anyone out there that has gotten G adapters to work with the 6.2 image on a DirecTV Tivo?

What are the major differences between a "regular" Tivo and "DirecTV" Tivo?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Hardware wise, little. The Standalones just have G adapter support with 7.x software, plus a network setup GUI in the TiVo software.


----------

